# Is your participation on HT evolving?



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine is. I've been here a little less than 2 years now and find I'm limiting myself from participating in various parts of HT.I went a long time before i discovered the "new Posts" feature.Once I did that's my " go to". Since using this feature I discovered that many issues I would post to got no or little response. After a bit I saw a pattern in that most or all were threads from the "singles" forum. Well,I realized I am a bit out of touch with the singles of today so I now just don't read threads posted in the "singles"!
I have seen many posts here that just doesn't do anything to teach me or that I can help teach someone else. Those posts are just fine and have their place, but,I'm just not interested in most of them."I just got a new pig! Here are 43 pictures of my new pig!" Nah,Not interested! It's just bacon. Everybody knows what bacon looks like! On the other hand, "building a greenhouse from scratch"! Great! PLEASE post 43 pictures!
There seems to be a shaded line between general chat and the political forum.I guess they do overlap. I have posted on a lot of these threads in the past.Most recently,while on a thread I let someone get under my skin and kind of went off on them. That wasn't right! I still feel bad about it.I think he deserved every bit of it but it wasn't my place to do this!Frankly,I'm surprised I am still here.I am embarrassed by my actions.Now I'm thinking maybe it's not so good to get involved with these kinds of threads as they always seem to end in strife! It doesn't benefit anyone!
Lastly,I have noticed (on all the sites i visit recently) there seems to be very little tolerance for other peoples opinions.Seems a lot of folks just "jump down your throat" at the first hint of something they don't agree with.
Now I'm thinking my parents were right about a few things. "It is better to be seen and not heard" or maybe "If you can't say something nice,don't say anything at all".
Just my thoughts.

Wade


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't say "evolving". I pretty much look at the same 12 forums as always. Most times there's something of interest, sometimes just affirming I'm not THE most stupid person in the world.

With the rash of bannings lately, I'm getting a slight bit more gun shy. We've lost some really good folks who just got suckered into speaking their minds. 

A little twist on your parents mottos: If you can't say something nice about someone, PM me.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Born to be Banned here but the number of people being banned has reduced the value a lot for me. A lot of expertise has disappeared simply because that expertise came attached to a curmudgeon. It has reduced the hurt feelings in some locations but at the cost of content of use.
I have no problems with controversy. People want to object to what I say- fine. I makes me think further for my own clarifications. But whines- that's another story. 
Beside 40 pictures of goats especially kids is just fine with me. A baby goat is an antidote for lots of life ills.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I was an active poster for a few years, early on, in General Chat and then Politics when that came along. I still read here often but seldom post. I have different life experiences and thus opinions than the HT average but have gotten over the idea that I need to win arguments or even influence others. The majority here, I think, value this as a place to affirm their current beliefs with the like-minded and I can't fault them for that.

Lately I am drawn to the retirement forum - it's a nice bunch of folks there. I also really like to read in Singletree and enjoy the vivid personalities and playful energy on display. Politics rarely addresses interesting political ideas anymore, though the upcoming primary season may inject more purposeful discussion to replace the endless scorn and name-calling that the forum seems to be mired in now. I'll keep checking in to see.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

But I still do a new post check. I like learning about things I don't know. Like chickens- fascinating even if I don't have any.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been on the site since 2010 and I must say that the new owners really did a great job in controlling the moderators. Many of those who were very prejudiced against opinions that differed from their own were let go or obviously given a very strict talking to since they have had a very obvious attitude adjustment. I think this has greatly improved the whole atmosphere of the boards and increased the variety of opinions and information on the site.

I still read a lot but do not post as much. There are some places and threads that are not for the faint of heart and after I read some of the posters I feel like I need a shower. An open exchange of ideas is what I am looking for but some people are just vile in their thoughts and speech (writing). But then to be honest I rather enjoy those boards where I can get a daily dose of outrage or a good laugh at human vagaries.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It is changing for sure. I was on here years ago, then got busy with a town job and faded away. It felt much more like a community, even when I first came back, then it does today. Some people seem to be here just to stir the pot. Also seems some moderators steer forums to fit them instead of letting the forum be what the members want/need, like they need to keep things stirred up to keep people interested, even to where "favorites" get special treatment. I never signed up for the politics forum for that reason and wanted nothing to do with the EP forum either. We are very much the old way here, sustainable and off grid. Seems homesteading today has become so trendy and upscale. This winter I have stayed away from this forum, only come here to get answers to specific questions. Even came to the point of asking to have my name removed from here, too, didn't happen. HT has become a place where people come, ask a question and are gone, many whine when they get good advice, saying people are negative. No just realistic. Then there are the ones that are having a tough time with it, always whining about homesteading, "it is SO hard". Homesteading is different for every body, it is what you make it. Times get tough and many want a cheap AND easy way out. Many come, ask a couple questions, get answers, find out it is hard and never come back. Homesteading is a way of life, not a fad. Seems HT has changed with the new owners, come on hard times and tried to force changes. I think the older contributors are wary of helping out and putting themselves out there. It is no longer a feeling of helping out a community, now feels like helping "someone" make money. I guess HT has gone like this country has, different classes of "supporting members". "Friendly advice" on HT has turned into PC advice, not reality....James


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't really find anything has evolved or changed much since I got here. The names change some over the years but that's about it. That's why I visit here. I like this place and all of the quirky characters.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I read HT and do most of my replying in the evening using an iPad. Like all other posts, I bang out replies using only my thumbs. This evolutionary pressure is causing my fingers to atrophy and my thumbs to grow like giant crab punchers. Aside from that, not much has changed other than I know which threads will beat the same dead horse before said horse breaks out of a trot. :hobbyhors: ... :bdh:

Eta: my visit pattern hasn't changed much:

1. Homesteading Q
2. CF
3. Goats, but only if I have the mental energy to deal with the drama.
4. Cattle.
5. Sheep (this is a new stop in the rotation)
6. If the most recent post in Dairy or Shop Talk catch my eye, I'll stop and look at that post.
7. GC
8. Politics, but only to troll for an opportunity to be snarky. There is nothing of value to learn here.
9. S&EP on the weekends.

I'll read "new posts" while trying to knock out the cobwebs in the AM with the first cup of joe.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I guess it comes from growing the number of members, but I kinda liked it better when we had a few less sub-fora.

Being less specialized, resulted in a more varied list of subjects to read through, as the more interesting threads caught my eye.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I check out several different forums but mostly respond to threads posted in "politics" or "General chat". It gives me a chance to express my gentle, open minded spirit. On rare occasion I may subtly disagree with a post while still maintaining the utmost respect for the opinion of the person who posted it.

Seriously.

I do believe that exercises in debate refine the views of both parties and at the same time point out the foibles and eccentricities of our beliefs. Always believing that sarcasm is not only the frosting for the cake of life, but a good way to cover the stench from a turd.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Born to be Banned here but the number of people being banned has reduced the value a lot for me. A lot of expertise has disappeared simply because that expertise came attached to a curmudgeon. It has reduced the hurt feelings in some locations but at the cost of content of use.
> I have no problems with controversy. People want to object to what I say- fine. I makes me think further for my own clarifications. But whines- that's another story.
> Beside 40 pictures of goats especially kids is just fine with me. A baby goat is an antidote for lots of life ills.


Hardly anything cuter than a baby goat! 
Well, baby 'anythings' are swell.

And to address the OP, I used to hit the 'unread' button when I 1st came to HT but it got waaaay too time consuming! I go down the list, tho, ?s 1st, CF, garden, chat, Pol.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Frankly , I really don't see much difference between Politics and GC ! I also believe adults should be able to participate in 'heated' discussions , about any issue without the whole thread being closed because two or three of the posters don't care for a single post because it doesn't agree with 'Their' POV or whatever they stubbed their little footsie , ON !
...............Politics was closed from general viewing because , in my opinion , some posters opinions are not politically correct and might prevent some newby's from joining the forum ! ! OTOH , atleast the new owners didn't close politics down completely . 
...............Some of these raging debate threads reveal a lot of valuable info because the posters were motivated to spend time researching an issue that they hold a very strong opinion on ! And , when someone holds strong beliefs on an issue they are going to present their idea's with concurrently strong responses which doesn't bother me at all . Many adult posters on here are TOO sensitive and start Reporting posts simply because they want to KILL the thread , thereby denying the rest of the posters their right to carry on the debate until the thread reaches an obvious point of closure . 
...............So , if a small group of posters don't like the 'Gist' of the thread and are reporting a Post , then they can simply NOT participate and mind their own business . Move to Melissa's forum and start a thread on Toilet paper or some other politically correct subject . , fordy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Someone mentioned all the people that have been banned. How do you know when someone has been banned?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I think I post more now than I did when I first signed up. I"m a lot more comfortable with posting now although I have to mediate myself a lot of the time. I have a temper and can be stubborn so I have to watch what I say sometimes. I'm not going to push my point of view hard enough to get banned from the forum because I really like coming here and the depth of information and knowledge here is really impressive. I enjoy a really spirited discussion, whether I participate or not, as it wrings out the subject matter and clarifies both points of view.

As my knowledge of homesteading type subjects grows I'm more likely to check forums like Alternative Energy and Preserving the Harvest then I did when I first joined. HT has really helped guide my journey from a city guy to a more self sufficient country guy and as time goes by I'm more likely to get more use out of this site.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't been here in months, the last visit was months before that. Prior to that I received those generated emails asking why you haven't been here in months. Actually, I had gotten a couple of those over some preset period of time. "Won't you come back?" lol Well, I show up when I need some information anymore. No biggie. I just don't think that many people are interested in my opinion, so I keep to myself.

The forum I have found most helpful for my interests are plant and weed identification. I have gotten some priceless advice elsewhere and am very grateful for those individuals that gave sage advice.

Overall, at the time I stopped visiting on a near daily basis, I think right after the politics forum was put in "time out", there was an abundance of contention, strife, offense-taking, and tr*lling (unfortunately, yes, it's true.) That's too bad. I don't see the point of arguing since I only have so much time and energy to direct toward projects so I decided to do just that.

Once I posted on a topic that seemed interesting to me. A little dog came out and started biting my ankles because the topic was on the Singletree forum and I was not single (because of which, my opinion didn't support hers.) I didn't even know what category the subject fell into until after I was reprimanded. Like someone else here I used the new post feature since I "discovered" it and just scanned through the subject lines. Well, now that was a fun experience.

There are some awesome people on here. But for the most part, they are not the ones who push to the front of the line or feel they need to have the only opinion or expertise worth sharing.

Interesting that this thread was on top when I happened to pop by. Good question Wade. Good question.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> Someone mentioned all the people that have been banned. How do you know when someone has been banned?


When you look at some of their old posts it says 'Banned" under their screen name.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm all over the board. I get a little bit of everything. I like it here but then I don't belong to any other site but HT. and I like pigs, goats, chickens etc. don't mind 30 or so pics at all. babies pic. food pics. garden pics. I like it all. ~Georgia


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Evolving no still stupid as I've always been.ound:

big rockpile


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> Evolving no still stupid as I've always been.ound:
> 
> big rockpile


Maybe that MRI will equalize you


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I use the new posts feature like you.

This one way I notice posts from that wonderful, former Texas / current Northern- Midwest lady who posts mainly (or ONLY) in one of the craft type forums, ever since her red-plaid shirt wearing, Jack Daniels freezing in mid-air, Jeep loving, sewage and Geology knowing Old Man went into self exile for some reason (good reason I am certain).

My guess is he chose to bite his tongue, rather than suffer the banning fate the seed sharing, avid stamp collector experienced (BANNED).

Ironically, I head over to Singletree more because of that.

As far as saying something nice - type it out on your notepad, come back in an hour, and edit it dump it!

Your comments most likely needed to be heard, but maybe not exactly the way the hit the presses.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I visit here in my slow months. Now that summer is around the corner, I get pretty busy with work, and family/home stuff. If that don't take up my time, just about every little town along the St.Croix/Mississippi river has some town function going on every weekend. I have a few summer cruising machines, so it's fun to get them out and put some miles on the tires.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't tell you how many times I've written a post, then reread it and erase it and it never gets posted. I guess I think better of posting it. If someone has already made the point I was going to make, many times I don't bother to say anything. If I can make a joke I do and every once in a while it is fun to throw a Molotov cocktail and run. If someone has posted and no one has responded I try an think of something to help/post if I can. I think this sums up what I've become here.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

BlackFeather said:


> *Can't tell you how many times I've written a post, then reread it and erase it and it never gets posted*. I guess I think better of posting it. If someone has already made the point I was going to make, many times I don't bother to say anything. If I can make a joke I do and every once in a while it is fun to throw a Molotov cocktail and run. If someone has posted and no one has responded I try an think of something to help/post if I can. I think this sums up what I've become here.


I do the same thing. Sometimes I find myself coming off a bit harsh, which, to me, is the verbal equivalent of snatching someone up by the collar and shaking them until they see the light...when I re-read my reply and see it's leaning in that direction, I simply hit the back button and move on.

Life's too short for all that drama!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

Always evolving and learning. Hope it never stops.

I joined specifically for a couple of forums and over time just stopped going there completely. Occasionally briefly look just to reconfirm 

Now there are so many sections it's hard to see them all. Many I have yet to visit as there is so much information here and not enough time. I'll get there eventually. Scanning the screen if a topic catches my eye i'll visit. Otherwise I check the forums that pertains to my interest at the moment.

I don't post as much as many, but if my thought has already been said by the time I see a thread no point in reiterating it. Other times I might read something and decide it's not worth it

This is also the only forum I am on. There is enough here!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> Someone mentioned all the people that have been banned. How do you know when someone has been banned?


 When a participant has been banned they no longer post and the word "Banned " appears under their user name on any posts of theirs still on threads and they are no longer in the members list.

HT members do not just get banned . Before a member reaches the point of being banned they have already been contacted by moderation and admin staff repeatedly and given a chance of moderated user status to clearly see what type of participation conduct they need to correct to stay within HT posting limits.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Evolving no still stupid as I've always been.ound:
> 
> big rockpile


Aw, that's not true, BR...we love ya, anyway you are.

Patty


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Shrek said:


> When a participant has been banned they no longer post and the word "Banned " appears under their user name on any posts of theirs still on threads and they are no longer in the members list.
> 
> HT members do not just get banned . Before a member reaches the point of being banned they have already been contacted by moderation and admin staff repeatedly and given a chance of moderated user status to clearly see what type of participation conduct they need to correct to stay within HT posting limits.


How can they get banned if they are on moderated status? Would that not mean that each post is checked and changed to meet guidelines before it is posted?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I find myself coming on here less and less as the years go by, and only come on here a couple times a month now because most of the interesting posters are missing. Sometimes "new management" will run something good into the ground.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep! I'm still evolving. I can feel it. Yep,here it comes.................."POOF"! "Metamorphosis!" What's this?.................... I've gone............. "BINARY"!

Wade


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Wlover said:


> How can they get banned if they are on moderated status? Would that not mean that each post is checked and changed to meet guidelines before it is posted?


Yes when a poster has reached the limit to be banned or placed in moderated status if they accept the offer of moderated status we review their postings and must approve them for public view. 

Sometimes users who initially accept the terms of moderated status find that they are not willing to complete the moderated user period and request that we bypass the moderated status and let them self ban themselves.

There is no reason for participants to lament the loss of participants who have achieved banned status as they all are offered a chance to rein in their activity to acceptable HT content limits however they choose not to adjust and prefer being banned instead.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting question.

I think HT has evolved.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldn't say that I've been here long enough to qualify for noticing any evolution, but like many others, I've just stuck to browsing the new posts and one or two of my favorite sections. One of the reasons I stay lurking instead of actively participating, is because I've seen a painful number of good, reasonable people get banned due to being success fully baited by trolls which often go scott-free. I avoid many subjects because of this, but when I do get the urge to post, unless it's purely informational, I write it out, and wait a few hours, just to see if it's worth replying or not. It's best not to do things on impulse.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I think more before posting. Between the poster not really wanting an answer or your answer to their problem and the no-it-alls and their amen choir on certain boards some time it isn't worth the trouble to post. 

From what I've seen most banned posters have had a problem accepting some one else's opinion.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

My participation in HomesteadingToday is still exactly the way God created it less than 5000 years ago.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the things I've found out is that you can't put a moderator on 'ignore' status, even in forums they on which they are not a moderator.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Oggie said:


> My participation in HomesteadingToday is still exactly the way God created it less than 5000 years ago.


To bad you had to take a cheap shot at Christians! I usually enjoy your sense of humor.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

nchobbyfarm said:


> To bad you had to take a cheap shot at Christians! I usually enjoy your sense of humor.



That's not a cheap shot at Christians.

There are a whole bunch of Christians who believe that there's some truth to science.

Heck, I'll even venture to say that it's the majority of us.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Oggie said:


> That's not a cheap shot at Christians.
> 
> There are a whole bunch of Christians who believe that there's some truth to science.
> 
> Heck, I'll even venture to say that it's the majority of us.


Yes, it was a cheap shot at Christians because only a tiny handful believe that. That's not the truth now is it?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Here we go.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

and some things remain the same.........


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, it just EVOLVED a whole lot when I discovered that threads I've started here are being lifted in their entirety and reposted on another Carbon Media forum called CattleForum.com under the username "Alice."

See here: 
http://www.cattleforum.com/showthread.php?t=286
http://www.cattleforum.com/showthread.php?t=280

I AM NOT ALICE! 

Other people's threads are also being lifted and posted under the same username. 

I understand that HT/Carbon Media owns any content I post here, but my concern is over the conglomeration of posts. Let's say someone sees my rescue thread over there, and assumes that "Alice" is the same person who posts as "Willowgirl" over on HT. Then the person posts a question -- say their cow got hurt -- and "Alice" advises them to give her a shot of dexamethasone. And the person thinks, well, Willowgirl/Alice seems to know what she's doing, so I'll go ahead and follow her advice. And that (bad) advice causes their cow to abort! 

So I think I've just "evolved" to the point where I'm not going to be posting much here anymore -- if I'm not banned outright for calling out HT on this practice.

It's a shame because if HT had asked if minded having my stuff cross-posted over there, UNDER MY OWN USER NAME, to help build site traffic on the new forum, I would have been happy to allow that.

I doubt I'll get an apology -- more likely, I'll be banned. We'll see, won't we?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Fraud.

Thank you willow.

Shocked


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I find myself mostly reading.
Many of the posters I really liked are now gone. Either their own choice or banned.
I miss the old curmudgeons. 
As for me, I am now in town so no animals to raise or study up to raise and container gardening this year will be less intense than trying to garden in years past. 

The feeling here for me is changing too. Less real and too PC for me. I don't mean you must be rude to others but some times being "nice" is a matter of opinion. While I might think my comment logical and rational and not at all mean, the PTB may disagree and poof I am gone. 

Feels like a guillotine hanging over the head of the threads. Not really the homey feeling that used to be here.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I understand how you feel, someone recently did the same thing to me- posting under my name on another forum. 



willow_girl said:


> Well, it just EVOLVED a whole lot when I discovered that threads I've started here are being lifted in their entirety and reposted on another Carbon Media forum called CattleForum.com under the username "Alice."
> 
> See here:
> http://www.cattleforum.com/showthread.php?t=286
> ...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

As a mod
..Will there be any discussion or will this be a bannable subject.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I understand how you feel, someone recently did the same thing to me- posting under my name on another forum.


 With all due respect, I don't think you do, Melissa.

You were the victim of a malicious troll -- someone getting a kick out of highjacking your username. 

That's not the case on CattleForum.com, or the other Carbon Media sites that are doing the same thing (borrowing posts from HT and posting them under different user names). It's a concerted effort on the part of the site owners/managers to build site traffic. 

What's a shame is that if they had asked if they could repost my material, UNDER MY OWN USERNAME, to help build their new site, I would have been happy to grant permission. I might have even registered and participated there. 

As it stands now, I don't think I'll be posting anything substantive on HT or the other Carbon Media forums anymore.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

My question is not limited to just Melissa,

Any and all mod.....owners etc. I want to know factual what the game plan is.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Take this up in the Support & Announcement forum. 

And you will not get banned for bringing it up, there.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> Well, it just EVOLVED a whole lot when I discovered that threads I've started here are being lifted in their entirety and reposted on another Carbon Media forum called CattleForum.com under the username "Alice."
> 
> See here:
> http://www.cattleforum.com/showthread.php?t=286
> ...



Are they seriously re-posting things posted here and using other people's names?


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

My question is answered and I am shocked and disappointed.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...s-i-made-here-showing-up-cattleforum-com.html

Here's the complete thread on why the posts are showing up other places. 
What really gets to me is that according to the owner's rules our PM's are owned by them - who knows when some of them may show up someplace else?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since this is turning into a thread that is being covered in Supporting & Announcements forum, I am closing this.


----------

